
SpaceX wins NASA contract to launch ocean-surveying satellite - chang2301
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/23/13730092/spacex-nasa-contract-surface-water-ocean-topography-swot
======
clumsysmurf
Meanwhile, "Nasa’s Earth science division is set to be stripped of funding as
the president-elect seeks to shift focus away from home in favor of deep space
exploration"

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/nov/22/nasa-
ear...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/nov/22/nasa-earth-donald-
trump-eliminate-climate-change-research)

~~~
sergers
while this sounds bad, its not really a fact... atleast not yet.

it was a proposal by one of Trumps advisers, guardian of course stating it
that it will happen.

just saying... might not.

also there have been plans by republicans to cut funding in past (recent as
last year) that was also shot down by support of republicans.

scientific american publish an article (now taken down?) that this guys
proposal probably wont be trump's policy.

also maybe i dont know about the specifics, but arent NASA earth sciences
(specifically climate research) overlapping NOAA efforts?

~~~
agumonkey
Trump government is such a schrodinger experiment. Right now every bad things
may or may not be, we still don't know.

~~~
nhaehnle
Well, there are lots of bad things that are already fact, including the seeds
of systemic corruption in the form of Trump's business interests. Some of the
personnel decisions also fall into that category.

But yes, on a lot of points it's still pretty hard to predict with any
confidence what will happen.

~~~
ttflee
And Clinton Foundation in an alternative history. It was Douche v.s. Turd.

~~~
SpikeDad
Except of course that Clinton Foundation is highly rated by charity monitors
and Trump ADMITED on his tax return that Trump Foundation violated federal
law. So which reality are you in?

